# We got a new family member



## Adell Equine (Apr 15, 2008)

I just locked down the details for our new family member. She is a 35.5 in tall and 3 year old. She was started last summer in harness. And I bought her harness and cart as well. She is papered. And really cute! I haven't seen her in person, too far away, but I can't wait to see her when she gets home tomorrow!

Here is a photo of my cutie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 15, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS on becomming a new Mommy to a beautiful 35.5", 3 year old little girl












She sure is a cute one, and I bet you cant wait to get her hitched. Be sure to post more pics of her. We love pics on this forum.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 15, 2008)

AAAWWWWWW....cutie and you will have a blast with her


----------



## JourneysEnd (Apr 15, 2008)

If this is your first donkey, you need to start talking with the donkey people on this site.

They're so different from horses ( donkeys, that is )





Fun, but different in the way they think and react.

PIA friendly though. I know you'll enjoy her.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats,

what a cute new family member.My type of family members



the fuzzy ones


----------



## Adell Equine (Apr 15, 2008)

JourneysEnd said:


> If this is your first donkey, you need to start talking with the donkey people on this site.
> 
> They're so different from horses ( donkeys, that is )
> 
> ...


We use to have a ful size Mule, would that be close?

If not, let me have it! I have a few days to cram as much information into my brain before she gets her.


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new family member, I don't know how I lived without a donkey in my life!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Apr 15, 2008)

Cute Baby, Congradulations


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 16, 2008)

He is so cute



Congratulations!!!


----------

